# Ampurdan 'n' his 1000



## tigger_uhuhu

Mil postlicidades, Ampurdan.
Siempre es un gusto poder tener ayuda de gente inteligente que defienda sus puntos de vista con argumentos tangibles...
Gracias por 1000 ayudas, ¡y dale que vas por otros miles eh! 
Saludos


----------



## Mei

Eeeeeep, moltes felicitats jove! ​ 
Mei


----------



## Laia

_Nascut entre Blanes i Cadaqués_
_Molt tocat per la Tramuntana_ (ja sé que la teva versió és diferent... )
_(...)_

Felicitats noi!  


_I anar a l’infern no m’interessa_
_És molt més bonic l’Empordà!_

Laia


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux premier postiversaire, Ampurdan !


----------



## Fernando

Congratulations and thank you for your unvaluable help.


----------



## ampurdan

Ei! Muchas gracias Tigger! La verdad es que me hace ilusión haber cumplido 1000 posts compartiendo todo este tiempo con gente como vosotros y sí, ¡¡¡¡quiero cumplir muchos más!!!!

Gràcies Mei i Laia, no importa la versió de la cançó, l'important és que sempre ens quedarà l'Empordà...

Et on aura toujours la France, Agnès et tes poèmes aussi délicieux que les gourmandises de ton pays.

Fernando, me lo paso muy bien hablando contigo y siempre tienes puntos de vista interesantes, muchas gracias.

Moltes gràcies Roi... Moltes vegades sento no poder ser més concís. Algú ha citat madame de Staël últimament en el fòrum, quan va dir: "Sento haberte escrit una carta tan llarga, és que no tenia temps per escriure'n una de més curta".

¡Muchas gracias Eugin! No son menores mis mil ganas que tus dos mil tropecientas...

¡Gracias Diego! Veo que tendré que facer alguna gesta memorable para que me perdonéis mis viejos entuertos... Ya ves que mi lenguaje medieval deja bastante que desear. ¡En fin, a la próxima llegaré antes!

Vaya, yo sólo te puedo ofrecer el próximo trago de cerveza, porque para cualquier otra cosa me queda un tiempo. Gracias Monnik!

Thanks Jazz, you help improving my English, but it's not just quid pro quo.
Gracias Cuchu! Qué bueno llegar a mil mensajes y que te digan cosas tan majas... No será para tanto...
Gracias, Alundra de la Mancha, sigue con la música clásica y la lectura, que para limpiar siempre habrá tiempo.
Gracias Venus, ¿así que ya estoy en el club? Jejeje

Thank you Fen! See you around!

Muchas gracias, Misao, pues digo que "andábamos sin buscarnos pero sabiendo que andábamos para encontrarnos" por decirlo a lo Cortázar.  

THANKS i GRÀCIES DDT, Philippa i Belen:

As you know: 

Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
Happinness never comes too late.
Mai és tard si... Millor no continuo.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Moltes felicitats! i moltes gràcies per les teves valuoses...i de vegades molt llargues   aportacions! 

Salut company
Roi


----------



## Eugin

*  Muchas felicidades, ampurdan!!!  *

*Gracias por tus ganas de ayudar y compartir todos tus conocimientos!!*

*Hasta los próximos 1.000 que, al paso que vienes, no se van a tardar en llegar!!!   *
​*Saludos desde Buenos Aires!!!  *​


----------



## diegodbs

He llegado un poquitín tarde a tu milésimo aniversario, pero no tanto como otros de cuyo nombre ampurdanés no quiero acordarme. Respeto (como es natural) todas tus opiniones, correcciones y sugerencias, pero, sobre todo, las admiro y las tengo en tan alta estima que....
Bueno, no pretendía escribir una novela de caballerías, sólo felicitarte desde (casi) el centro de la península.
Que tinguis molt bona sort. Som hi! (espero que este "som hi" no suene mal en este contexto, estoy aprendiendo  )


----------



## Monnik

Bien hecho, ampurdan!!  El siguiente tequila será en tu honor!


----------



## JazzByChas

Moltes felicitats, Señor!

You are a valuable member of this forum, who makes understanding Spanish easier for those of us who don’t speak it well !

And for discussing our Creator clearly and objectively, with taste and dignity. 


Best Regards,


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Ampurdan!


 Te felicito y te agradezco mucho por más de mil mensajes de calidad y sabiduría,

Un saludo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Alundra

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow! Felicidades por esta ocasion especial! Has sido un gran ayuda para mucha gente aquí, incluso yo. Ya eres uno de nosotros!.....  je je

Enhorabuena, amigo!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Thanks, amp, for your intelligent contributions and your enthusiastic help.*

*¡Feliz Postiversario!*​


----------



## Misao

Felicidades, ampurdan, te sigo por todos los threads para ver tus sugerencias ¿o me sigues tú a mí? 

En todo caso, gracias por "discutir" sobre idiomas con nostros durante más de 1000 post


----------



## DDT

Congrats Ampurdan for reaching your first milestone 

DDT


----------



## Philippa

*1000 congratulations, Ampurdan!!***
So many posts in so little time - amazing!!
Saludos desde Reading
Philippa  
P.S. Sorry this is late!!


----------



## belén

Ups, jo també arribo tardissim....sori

*MOLTS D'ANYS PEL TEU POSTIVERSARI!!!!! *


----------

